# Pingwerte einstellen...?



## Spacestar (31. März 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit kurzem die Easybox von Vodafone.

Und habe mit diesem Router ständig, viel zu hohe Pingwerte.

Hatte beim Provider angerufen.

Dort sagte man mir, das man dies unter Windows einstellen könnte.

( Habe Windows 7 64bit Home Premium )

Ich weiß aber leider nicht, wie und wo ich das machen kann.

Könnt Ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Danke...

Gruß
Spaßstar


----------



## Sash (31. März 2010)

tipp mal unter ausführen ping /t heise.de ein schau mal nach was nach zeit steht... angaben in ms.
bin bei arcor und bei mir sinds 19-20ms.


----------



## Spacestar (31. März 2010)

Schon mal Danke für den Tipp.

Werde dort, mal gleich nachschauen.


Normal stört mich der hohe Ping ja nicht.

Aber zum Beispiel...

Bei CoD 4 komme ich nicht, auf bestimmte Server.


Gruß
Spacestar


----------



## Sash (31. März 2010)

kann an die firewall liegen, meist ist im router eine eingestellt, und in deiner antiviren software bzw internetsecurity oder windowsfirewall.. da das spiel bzw die ports freigeben.


----------



## Hatuja (31. März 2010)

Also wenn man den Ping-Wert einfach so wo eintragen könnte, wäre das echt cool, ist aber so einfach nicht möglich. Weder im Router noch unter Windows. Man kann nur schauen, dass man noch Programme abschaltet, die auf das Internet zugreifen, sei es auf dem PC oder im Router.


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2010)

Sind denn die Latenzen zu deinem Server bzw. zu deinem Provider gestiegen, nachdem du die EasyBox von VF bekommen hast ?

Sollte normalerweise nicht passieren bzw. nur geringfügig -> Unterschiede beim Router. Das sollte sich aber eigentlich nicht bemerkbar machen. Hast du denn auch den Tarif gewechselt ?

Vorher 16000er Leitung und jetzt 'ne  2000er ?

Vorher Fastpath und jetzt nicht mehr ?


----------



## Sash (31. März 2010)

bei vodafone ist fp eigentlich standard. jedenfalls wars bei mir immer so.
ich vermute mal probleme mit einer empfindlichen firewall..


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2010)

Eine Firewall verursacht meiner Meinung nach aber keine zu hohen Latenzen. 

Ich hab bei mir schon mehrere Hersteller getestet und konnte bis vielleicht 1ms keinen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## Sash (31. März 2010)

er meinte ja das er auf einigen servern vom spiel erst gar nicht drauf kommt..


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> er meinte ja das er auf einigen servern vom spiel erst gar nicht drauf kommt..





Spacestar schrieb:


> Normal stört mich der hohe Ping ja nicht.
> 
> Aber zum Beispiel...
> 
> Bei CoD 4 komme ich nicht, auf bestimmte Server.



Wenn er nur auf bestimmte Server nicht kommt, werden aber die Ports nicht von der Firewall geblockt. Denn ansonsten könnte er auf gar keinen Server connecten.


----------



## Spacestar (31. März 2010)

Erstmal, danke Euch allen.

Bin aber mit meinem Problem noch nicht weiter.
Habe mich eine ganze Weile "durchgegoogelt".
Und auch noch nicht viel schlauer.
Anscheinend, liegt das Problem an meiner Firewall bzw. an laufenden Hintergrund-Programmme.
Aber bei mir läuft eigentlich, nur der AVG Virenscanner im Hintergrund.
Und die Firewall, habe ich auch schon von " Aus bis Gering" herum gestellt.
Bis vor 2 Wochen hatte ich einen AVM-Router mit einem Ping von 50-60.
Nur mit der neuen Easybox, habe ich jetzt einen Ping von 360 bis 400.
Vorallem, habe ich nach dem Routerwechsel, nichts in Win 7 verstellt.
Keine Ahnung, warum ich diesen blöden Ping Wert habe.

Aber ich bekomme morgen, mein neues Mainboard von Gigabyte.

Dann werde ich mal den Rechner komplett platt machen.
Und alles, mal wieder frisch aufspielen. 

Mal schaun, was dann der Ping sagt...

Bis dahin...

Gruß
Spacestar


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2010)

Hast du jetzt schon einmal einen Server angepingt ?

--> Start --> Ausführen --> "cmd" --> ping -t DSL Verträge, Handys & Festnetz - Vodafone D2 - Privat

oder einmal 

--> Start --> Ausführen --> "cmd" --> tracert DSL Verträge, Handys & Festnetz - Vodafone D2 - Privat

Und das dann hier mal reinstellen.


----------



## uuodan (1. April 2010)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann und wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, ist er Kunde bei Vodafone und im Besitz einer EasyBox. Wer jetzt weiterdenkt, wird schnell realsieren, dass es sich hierbei um einen Breitbandinternetzugang via UMTS handelt (Funk, KEIN Festnetzanschluss). Ergo sind die hohen Pings völlig normal, wenn auch störend (in Bezug auf Spiele und Echtzeitanwendungen). 

Sollte ich mich irren, bitte ich um Korrektur.

Meiner Meinung nach hast du hier jedoch schlechte Karten, irgendetwas am Ping zu beeinflussen. Dass man unter Windows den "Ping einstellen kann" wäre mir auch sehr neu, da der Ping so gut wie nichts mit dem OS zu tun hat, sondern lediglich ein Maß für die Laufzeit von Paketen zwischen zwei Rechnern ist.


----------



## Hatuja (2. April 2010)

uuodan schrieb:


> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann und wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, ist er Kunde bei Vodafone und im Besitz einer EasyBox. Wer jetzt weiterdenkt, wird schnell realsieren, dass es sich hierbei um einen Breitbandinternetzugang via UMTS handelt (Funk, KEIN Festnetzanschluss). Ergo sind die hohen Pings völlig normal, wenn auch störend (in Bezug auf Spiele und Echtzeitanwendungen).
> 
> Sollte ich mich irren, bitte ich um Korrektur.


Korrektur: Vodafone bietet auch Festnetzanschlüsse an! Früher war das Arcor, die wurden von Vodafone aufgekauft.
Und die Router die sie anbieten, egal ob für UMTS oder DSL nennen sie alle EasyBox.
So wie 1&1, die nenne ihre Fritzboxen ja auch "1&1 HomeServer".

Daher war ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um einen normalen DSL Anschluss handelt. Sollte es sich tatsächlich um UMTS handeln, stimmt es was du gesagt hast:


> Meiner Meinung nach hast du hier jedoch schlechte Karten, irgendetwas am Ping zu beeinflussen. Dass man unter Windows den "Ping einstellen kann" wäre mir auch sehr neu, da der Ping so gut wie nichts mit dem OS zu tun hat, sondern lediglich ein Maß für die Laufzeit von Paketen zwischen zwei Rechnern ist.


----------

